# Juniperus virginiana (Eastern Red-cedar)



## edstreet (Nov 29, 2012)

Hot off the lathe.


Juniperus virginiana (Eastern Red-cedar)

Size: 6 1/2 x 2 1/2"


----------



## Wingdoctor (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow! Out of sight!!


----------



## gvanweerd (Nov 29, 2012)

Thats Prudy! two thumbs up for that


----------



## toyotaman (Nov 29, 2012)

Excellent looking colors. Is that from the end grain of a limb or the side of a log? Very nice.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure exactly which block it is but one of the cedars in this photo' 






I am always on the lookout for super good figure wood of various shape, type, etc..


----------



## Tom T (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice. Wonderful grain. Nice turn.
Very nice pile of wood to turn.
If i can ask.  Do find the wood yourself or buy the blanks.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 29, 2012)

D) all of the above.

This is holy from one shrub


----------



## Tom T (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you very much.
I learn so much on this site.
Belts, pulleys and every thing.
Thank you


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 30, 2012)

ERC is one of the top contenders on my list of wood to find and keep around too!  This is just another fine example of a wonderful piece of timber be finished just right!!!!



Love the shape of this one.  Simple, yet elegant too!!!






Scott (nice finish) B


----------



## Robert111 (Nov 30, 2012)

The wood shows beautifully in that shape. A lovely piece. Well done. I have some of that material, and the bowls and boxes are very hard put a glossy finish on.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 30, 2012)

600 grit screen is the way you get them glossy.  I also use an oil finish.  If you want a very high gloss then lacquer is the way to go.


----------



## dplloyd (Nov 30, 2012)

I like the way you finished the bottom of the bowl. Fine looking piece all the way around.


----------



## Wright (Nov 30, 2012)

Ed, that is some beautiful work!!


----------



## NotURMailman (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow!

I don't know what else to say...


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ed,

    Another beauty.  The grain on this bowl is quite striking.  Did you finish the amboyna bowl or did I just miss it?

Jason


----------



## bruce119 (Nov 30, 2012)

I love to turn Cedar. But it can be frustrating it checks and cracks very fast & easy. I have worked with it green and logs start to check with-in minutes of cutting with a chain saw. And turning on the lathe as you get down to size I can hear it cracking as it spins on the lathe. But the finished product is nice. Looks like you got a nice finish on it. I found it not to be forgiving when sanding and can be a little difficult to get a good smooth finish with no sanding scratches.
 
Nice Work
 
.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 30, 2012)

I have not done much else with the amboyna bowl yet, letting it dry some more and I did some work on the tooling last night for it.  This bowl was more impulse really.

As for sanding goes I find that cedar is super easy to sand, I use 3 grits, 60, 220 and 400/600.  For this bowl I used screen, love that stuff.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 30, 2012)

bruce119 said:


> I love to turn Cedar. But it can be frustrating it checks and cracks very fast & easy. I have worked with it green and logs start to check with-in minutes of cutting with a chain saw. And turning on the lathe as you get down to size I can hear it cracking as it spins on the lathe. But the finished product is nice. Looks like you got a nice finish on it. I found it not to be forgiving when sanding and can be a little difficult to get a good smooth finish with no sanding scratches.
> 
> Nice Work
> 
> .


Bruce,
I find your statement interesting... I have a couple of ERC trees that was cut almost 2 years ago, has been stacked behind the workshop since it was cut and almost no cracks in any of it... I do have a few lags that are showing signs of rot or something... the wood is dry and powdery in places inside the logs... the trees were deteriorating when cut... one was leaning over a power line and the power company dropped it for me before it took out their power line... 

Not to hijack Ed's thread and his beautiful bowl, but this is a small bowl I got out of one of the logs this past week...


For Ed, I agree with all spoken here... that is one beautiful bowl, love the color and the way you finished it... mine is finished with multiple coats of wipe on poly... I wiped the bowl down with naptha before I put finish on it to take up any oils the cedar might have had... apologize for jacking your thread.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 1, 2012)

Very Specky, love the grain pattern.
Thanks for showing.

Bob.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 2, 2012)

I keep coming back to have a "perve" on this bowl, the grain is spectacular and the little bit of sapwood is a great contrast. I hope some of my blanks turn out somewhere near as good as this.

Bob.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok so check this one out.  This one has *NO* finish at this point.
4 1/2" diam x 2 3/4" deep.





















On this one all you see is raw wood. small hairline cracks but I think that add's to the apeal, none of them are that deep.  I sand with Abranet screen.  I use 80 grit 3" circles on the hand drill, this is some very brutal stuff and you will see loads and loads of dust flying, 0 build up unless you are wet sanding.  Then I switch to sheets and go at it by hand. 180 grit, then 400 grit.  An alternative I use 220 grit and 600 grit.  Thing is with cedar you don't have to use every single grit and can skip heavy and get the same results.

Oil finishes I use tried and true finish, it's polymerized linseed oil and bee's wax.  The consistency is thicker than pancake syrup and works very good.


----------



## edstreet (Dec 2, 2012)

This is with the first coat of finish. it is still wet btw


----------



## nava1uni (Dec 3, 2012)

I really like the bowl and it's shape.  I like cedar and only finish cedar with a wax that I make out of bee's wax and mineral oil.  I find that woods like cedar and redwood don't take a finish very well.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Dec 3, 2012)

WOW again, Very nice.
My blanks are 6 x 3in so I should get similar sized bowls. I got 8 blanks.

Bob.


----------

